

Ask HN: Why are domain registrars offering pre-registrations for the new gTLDs? - dylanlacom


======
ohashi
Probably depends on the registry. But two scenarios I see likely as happening:

1\. Registry has a deal with registrars to sell premium domains at inflated
premium rates (eg .tv domains)

2\. Once sunrise period for TM holders is over, they are opening the registry
and all the registrars offering pre-registration are treating it like the
expired domain drops and hammering the registry to try and secure domains the
millisecond the registry opens up. People bid/pay registrars to do this on
their behalf.

~~~
dylanlacom
Thanks ohashi, I agree both scenarios seem likely. One of the things I noticed
was missing from the registrars I've visited is info on pricing. This would
lead me to believe they're using pre-registrations as a proxy for demand
before the domains are released.

~~~
ohashi
It could also be that they are working it like drops. People backorder and
then if the registrar wins it, it goes to auction where people who backordered
it at that registrar now bid. Highest bidder wins.

------
cstrat
I also don't understand how this will work...

Multiple sites offer pre-registration for domains, is it a first-in-best-
dressed situation? Is it a gamble? Should you pre-register with multiple
registrars?

